# Toad licking chef



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Uh yeah remind me not to eat there. Again with the You Tube.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/us_odd_restaurant_toad_licker


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Favorite quote: "Restaurant owner Yidi When said Turla is just a funny guy who needs some more training about restaurant sanitation."

Um, like, YEAH!:googly:

Even a dog knows better than to put a toad in its mouth, or at least after the first one it tries.


----------

